# Montreal Chinese school watched by CSIS for suspected espionage links



## CougarKing (8 Sep 2014)

For those unaware, a Confucius Institute is a Chinese equivalent of your local Alliance Francaise- each institute aims to promote Chinese language and culture at various universities they are affiliated with across the world. 

Apparently some believe they are also dens for spies. 

CBC



> *Montreal Chinese school visited by CSIS, director says*
> 
> CBC
> 
> ...


----------

